# Really Old Schematics



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

A couple of years ago a wonderful old guy who serviced electronics locally for many years gave me a bunch of stuff that included a couple of boxes of service manuals. The photo below shows the kind of stuff; the newest being transistor radio schematics from the 60's and the oldest being car and home radio from the 30's and 40's.
I hate to throw this stuff out but there's only so much of it that a person can hang onto. I see some similar things on ebay but it doesn't seem to sell well and likely the cost of shipping is prohibitive.
Any ideas on what to do with it?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are on-line archives of schematics for older equipment, that would gladly receive scans of these documents (assuming they don't already have them). The "market" for them is rather limited, but if a person wants to repair such items, it's for sure the service department of the manufacturer will NOT provide them any more.

Can't find the link at the moment, but I think I have the link for one such site at home.

Alternatively, rather than chuck them, you might consider posting an ad on kijiji or Craigslist in some of the larger cities, and offer them up for free if the person agrees to pay the shipping. There may not be any antique radio-collector clubs in your area, but the larger cities are likely to have some.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sure all the techs here belong to that antique radio message board. One of them might be interested. http://www.radiomuseum.org


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Good advice and far better alternatives to landfill! I'll let you know if i find a new home.
Thanks!


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

There are a number of antique radio forums out there. Do not throw them out, there is somebody out there that needs them.
I heard a story of an old warehouse of (radio) tubes that kids had been throwing around, smashing them for "fun".


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I wouldn't throw them out, more out of respect for the gentleman that gave them to me than anything else. It represents his life's work.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's another link, to antique radio forum. They have a classifieds section.
http://www.antiqueradios.com/forums/index.php


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that or a public library


----------

